# Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen



## dvill (13 Mai 2006)

Mehr bei Golem.

Die Lobby wird's schon richten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*

Der passende Kommentar
mit Lobby hat das nichts zu tun, das ist schlicht unausgegoren und realitätsfremd. 
( operative Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille) 
cp


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*

Heise hat auch einen Link zum Textentwurf.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*

Auch dort die passenden Kommtentare , einer davon  stellvertretend für viele.
Den Grünen sind  seit Joschkas Abgang sowohl die Übervaterfigur als auch die Feindbilder abhanden gekomen.
Dann sucht man eben verzweifelt welche.

cp


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*

Kommentare bei Heise gibt es reichlich. Da kann jeder das rauspicken, was ihm gefällt.

Es geht um SPAM zugunsten deutscher Firmen und aus Deutschland. Das ist unverändert ein Übelstand und trifft regelmäßig ein.

Wenn in dieser Angelegenheit etwas getan werden soll, ist das nicht falsch, selbst wenn einige die nicht mögen, die hier etwas unternehmen wollen.

So objektiv sollte man hier diskutieren können.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*

Ich hab noch keinen deutschen Spam  erhalten, bzw keinen der zu einer deutschen Quelle hätte verfolgt werden können.
"Operative Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille" 

Zum Thema 0137 Spam/Lockanrufe vermisse ich jegliche Aufmerksamkeit oder Initiative der Grünen.
Das wäre ein erheblich lohnendere  Aufgabe. Spam ist für den Normalverbraucher   in der Regel  nur lästig.


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*

Die Spampostings, die hier  in Massen eintrudeln, entweder von den Filtern zu 90% geblockt oder so
schnell beseitigt, dass die  meisten Leser des Forums kaum davon Kenntnis bekommen sollten,
kommen aus aller Herren Länder, aber nicht ein einziges aus Deutschland.


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*

Natürlich gibt es Mailadressen, die nicht in die Hände von Spammern gefallen sind, besonders, wenn man sie nicht verwendet.

Es ändert nichts daran, dass missbräuchlich Mailadressen gesammelt und hemmungslos vollgemüllt werden, auch aus Deutschland oder mit Zielseiten, die wieder in Deutschland liegen.

Hier gibt es viele Beispiele.

Ich hänge ein eigenes Beispiel von heute an. Das Mailkonto ist im Usenet "bekannt", aber niemals aktiv irgendwo eingetragen worden. Dort trifft täglich mehrfach frischer Müll aus DE ein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*

mag alles sein, es gibt wichtigeres und lohnenderes 

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Heise hat auch einen Link zum Textentwurf.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Das ist doch schon wieder Unfug gröbster Art, da 99,9 % der SPAM aus nicht EU Ländern kommt. Die Datenautobahn endet aber nicht an den EU Grenzen. Von daher gesehen: *Kopfschüttel und Hirnpatsch*


----------



## SEP (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch schon wieder Unfug gröbster Art, da 99,9 % der SPAM aus nicht EU Ländern kommt.


Mag schon sein - aber wenn jeder aus dem knappen halben Dutzend deutschen Spams täglich und (geschätzt) 30-40 EU-Spams/Tag, die in meinem Postfach eingehen, 50T€ zahlt - das ist ein nettes Sümmchen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK. Diese Erfahrung habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht, denn bei mir landet ausschliesslich Korea/China/USA/Ostblockkrempel in der Mailbox.
Nein nein. Was wir brauchen sind weltweit einheitlich gültige Internetgesetze. Schliesslich ist das I-Net eine globale Sache. Es nützt ja auch z. B. nichts, wenn man die Luft im eigenen Land versucht sauber zu halten und die  radioaktive Wolke aus Russland herannaht. Aber es ist immer dasselbe. So lange es die hohen Damen und Herren Politiker nicht selbst betrifft, wird auch meist kein Handlungsbedarf gesehen. Das ist die gewohnte Scheuklappenpolitik. Weiter nichts.


----------



## DNA2 (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nein. Was wir brauchen sind weltweit einheitlich gültige Internetgesetze. Schliesslich ist das I-Net eine globale Sache.


Stimmt. Du hast Recht.
Es gibt wirklich zur Zeit keine wichtigere globale Gesetzesnotwendigkeit als die, das Internet Spamfrei zu bekommen.
Alle Politiker in allen Ländern müssen sich ganz schnell an einen Tisch setzen und das lösen, sonst geht alles den Bach runter.
Jedermann, der damit nicht übereinstimmt, ist höchstwahrscheinlich ein Agent des Teufels, zumindest aber ein Nazi oder Antisemit, auf jeden Fall aber Teil einer Stasi-Seilschaft. (Vermutlich sind es außerdem Bettnässer und spielen zudem Golf).

Nicht?!?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*

So ist es. Höchste Zeit wird's, denn das Internet ist zu solch einem imensen und wichtigen Wirtschaftsfaktor gewachsen... ich möchte nicht wissen, was passiert, wenn das mal gänzlich zusammenbricht. Dann werden wahrscheinlich die Wirtschaftsschäden die bisher durch SPAM entstanden sind dagegen nur Peanuts sein. Das ist meine wage Prognose. Hoffmer nicht, das der Supergau eintrifft...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*

@Vorposter:
Du hattest gemerkt, dass bei DNA der Satiremode läuft, oder?!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Gesetzesentwurf: Spammer sollen 50.000 Euro Strafe zahlen*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> @Vorposter:
> Du hattest gemerkt, dass bei DNA der Satiremode läuft, oder?!



Schon möglich. Ist mir aber letztlich wurscht


----------

